# Weber River 11-22



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Weber River - Went with my twin to our newest weber spot by 10 am. I waded out into the river and within a couple casts hooked up with my 1st ever weber fish. From then on I caught and lost a few here and there. My twin decided to drive off and hit a different spot. By 1pm we decided to leave and get lunch and take care of some business in Heber.

We got detoured on our way back to the weeb thanks to a flipped over truck and got back to our spot by 3:30pm. My twin joined me in the cold water waderless and it was great fishing until the sun went behind the mountain at 4:45pm. I caught 9 browns and lost 12 browns. My twin got 2 browns and lost 4 browns. He lost the biggest pig of the day which was over 20 inches long.

I was using a Blue Fox Gold size #1 and #2, Blue Fox Silver size #2, Roostertail in silver blade,black/orange body, and black tail. As well as a kastmaster in gold, and a Roostertail in Silver blade, white/black body, and black fur. All fo which woorked but the blue fox gold was the best. My twin used Blue Fox Gold and a Gold blade, orange body, with hand painted black dots. He also got a good bite on a floating rainbow rapala.

Not a whole lot of pics were taken today as the working camera today was not waterproof.

Our feet and legs were numb and our feet felt like planks of wood after this. Not reccomended to anyone. Coldest day of the year but we are ice fishing ready now!

The 1st fish of the day and the 1st fish ever on the weber river for me.









The 2nd fish of the day.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice thanks for the report


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know what was worse. Standing in thigh deep water with leaky waders...or without waders. I will never complain about the cold backcountry skiing ever again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guys... those look like some fun fish to catch.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice job guys... those look like some fun fish to catch.


It was fun to say the least. However that monster that got off the hook once he hit the faster current will haunt me for the rest of my life! Ironically it was lost the very next cast after complaining to TyeDye that I just lost (a smaller) one. Guess the brute is there for me next time.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like you two are getting WEBERIZED! it,s a fun river to fish. I like to hit it during warmer winter days, the whitefish really stack up then.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

troutwhisperer said:


> Sounds like you two are getting WEBERIZED! it,s a fun river to fish. I like to hit it during warmer winter days, the whitefish really stack up then.


I have never caught a whitefish but have wanted to for a while. Are the mouths on those big enough for a small spinner or are they the type you have to use a fly for?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have always used a bead head nymph with lots of sparkle to catch them , good question on on the small spinner. maybe someone else will chime in and answer that. I do know the fish are lethargic due to the cold temp they dont want to chase a spinner, they also want to save thier energy . So you got to put it in there face for a easy meal.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

That big ****** I caught this summer took a gold spoon with a large siwash hook, so I imagine they would have no problem hammering a small spinner.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess if they are larthargic you would need to "stall" the spinner in one hole/spot. A little more tricky for sure but it can be done. At least in the middle of winter there will be less snags on shore for my flies!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My very first whitefish (L. Provo) actually hit a Lucky Craft Pointer of all things. That's a freak occurrence though and smaller gear will get them better. They usually hang out closer to the bottom, from what I've noticed, so dropping a worm in with a split shot up the line might also help.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Try these little flies called scuds. The one time I fished,flies, thats what I caught a mess of whitefish on. Its definitely a feel thing but if I can catch them with flies on a spinning rod it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> Try these little flies called scuds. The one time I fished,flies, thats what I caught a mess of whitefish on. Its definitely a feel thing but if I can catch them with flies on a spinning rod it shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


I will give them a try. I am going over to Tube Dude's house to learn more about tandem rigs with fly's and lures. Also the fly and bubble technique. Might lose less fly's casting them that way.


----------

